# Controlador para fan 12v



## juanmartin208 (Nov 22, 2008)

hola gente, bueno resulta que intente hacer el siguiente circuito







resulta que lo arme todo asi pero al girar el potenciometro no sucede nada, queda siempre igual el fan, me base en el sigiente dibujo para saber bien donde conectar 






y en el potenciometro conecte los 12v a la pata del medio y un cable que que sale de la pata derecha hacia la base del transitor 

alguien que me ayude


----------



## Cacho (Nov 22, 2008)

Como funcionar... Debería funcionar.
¿Probaste de conectar el ventilador directamente a los 12V que tenés? Así se descarta que sea problema del fan y de la fuente.
Si anda de esa manera, conectá tu circuito y medí el voltaje que aparece en el emisor. Tiene que ir de 0 a 12V (un poquito menos) mientras girás el pote. Si eso no pasa, el problema es el transistor roto o el pote mal conectado (no parece ser el pote por lo que describís).
No sé qué ventilador usás, pero este transistor no puede manejar mucha corriente que digamos (800 mA máx). Te recomiendo que uses uno de más potencia. El BD139 (o un TIP29) anda bien y se consigue fácil, pero tiene los pines en otro orden, prestale atención a eso. Igual se recomiendan disipadores (para estos dos tipos de transistor) así que calculo que habrás quemado el tuyo. 
Saludos


----------



## juanmartin208 (Nov 22, 2008)

el fan funciona bien, es un fan de 0.25a, mido con el tester y me da 4v siempre aunque gire el pote, el transistor se calienta, si dejas mucho rato el dedo setis que te quema


----------



## Cacho (Nov 22, 2008)

No me aclarás si el voltaje lo mediste con o sin carga, pero no importa.
Por el calor, el transistor está pasado de potencia o quemado. Cambialo.
El 139 o el 29 (creo que esos son los NPN, si no, son el 140 o el 30) que te había dicho van a funcionar bien en tu circuito. Igual ponele un disipador.
Saludos.


----------



## juanmartin208 (Nov 22, 2008)

con la fuente prendida, me da 4v, que raro q este qemado porque lo compre para esto, tengo un tip31c para enhufarle 3 fanes y un pote de 22k


----------



## analfabeta (Nov 22, 2008)

La otra terminal del potenciometro conectala a tierra, para que tengas un divisor de voltaje y varie mas el voltaje

En esta página vienen algunos ejemplos del contorl de un ventilador, yo ya probe varios y si funcionan
http://www.cpemma.co.uk/ef.html


----------



## juanmartin208 (Nov 22, 2008)

probe poniendo 1 fan el tip31c y un pote 22 k pero varia muy rapido de 6v a 11v, no entiendo porque el bc337 no me andaba
a lo mejor conecte mal el transistor pero me fije en esa foto estaba bien


----------



## Cacho (Nov 22, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ...este transistor no puede manejar mucha corriente que digamos (800 mA máx). Te recomiendo que uses uno de más potencia. ...  así que calculo que habrás quemado el tuyo.
> Saludos





			
				San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por el calor, el transistor está pasado de potencia o quemado. Cambialo.



La tercera es la vencida, dicen.
Quemaste un BC337, no le des más vueltas. Vas a seguir quemándolos si los conectás así, no tienen suficiente potencia para lo que querés hacer.

TIP31: 3A; 40W.
BC337: 0,8A; 0,625W
Por esto funciona el TIP y no el BC.

Saludos


----------



## juanmartin208 (Nov 22, 2008)

ok, entonces al tip31c con disipador le puedo poner 3 fanes de 0.038A cada uno?
pero realmente no entiendo porque el bc337 no anda con un fan solo, podria pobrar el bc337 con el pote de 22 k?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 22, 2008)

Bueno, como primera medida: el BC337 que tenés, tiralo a la basura. NO SIRVE MÁS.
Si querés experimentar con los 337, comprá más.

El porqué se quema... Tiene que ver con la potencia que es capaz de disipar el transistor (625mW).
Seguí este razonamiento con un papel, lápiz y haciendo la cuenta o deducción que va en cada paso. 
En este caso es bastante fácil de seguir, pero el concepto que encierra es muy útil:
Tenés el transistor (Q) y un motorcito (M) de 12V y 0.25A conectados en serie.
Usando la Ley de Ohm (si no la conocés, se busca en internet, está por todos lados) calculá cuánto mide la resistencia de M: 48 Ohms.
Pongámonos en el peor de los casos posibles (acá creeme o es más complicado), en el que le llegan 6V al motor: La mitad de la tensión cae en Q y la otra, en M. 
Como la corriente que circula es la misma a través de Q y M, los dos presentan igual resistencia: 48 Ohms cada uno (Ohm explica esto).
La potencia es V*I, pero valiéndote de la Ley de Ohm, podés escribirla como V2/R (V "al cuadrado" sobre R).
V son 6V, R son 48 Ohms. La potencia que disipa el transistor son 750mW.
Si comparás los 750mW de disipación que necesita con los 625mW que puede llegar a dar el transistor, te darás cuenta de por qué se quema.

Tu pregunta con el TIP31 te dejo responderla solo. El mecanismo es el mismo pero tené cuidado que no creo que sean de 0,038A los ventiladores, suena a muy poco.

Saludos


----------



## juanmartin208 (Nov 22, 2008)

gracias, los fanes son de 0.38 A, entonces la potencia disipada por el transmisor es 1.14w por lo que podria soportar unos 30 fanes ?


----------



## Cacho (Nov 23, 2008)

De nada.
Para conectar varios fanes al transistor tenés que tener en cuenta el tipo de conexión (serie/paralelo) para hacer el cálculo, y la corriente total que vas a manejar.
En el otro caso, el motor consumía .25A y el transistor podía manejar .8A. No había drama.
Cuando empezás a conectar más cosas, tenés que volver a revisar las corrientes y potencias.
Con 3 de los segundos motores en paralelo, tenés poco menos de 1,2A de corriente y 1/3 de la resistencia. En serie, 0,38A y 3 veces la resistencia.
En el segundo caso van a girar muy despacio (30 van a ir más despacio todavía). En el primero, se va a calentar el transistor (y con 30, ni te cuento). Te dejo la matemática a vos.
Tené en cuenta también que a medida que aumenta el consumo, también la empieza a pagar la fuente, que tiene que entregar la corrien te necesaria
Saludos


----------



## juanmartin208 (Nov 23, 2008)

por la fuente no me hago drama es una enermak galaxy dxx de 1000w con 5 rail de 12v de 25 a cada uno,entonces tendria que poner los tres fanes en serie, con el tip31c disipado, aguantaria bien?, los fanes son de 0.38a cada uno
te contradecis, porque el bc337 soporta hasta 0.8 y un fan de 0.25 no le haria nada, pero despues con el otro calculo me decis que no sirve


----------



## Cacho (Nov 24, 2008)

Por el último post deduzco que no entendés bien la diferencia entre voltaje, corriente y potencia.
Son primos, pero no son lo mismo.
Un transistor PUEDE soportar la corriente, pero no la potencia que necesitás.
Otro PUEDE soportar la potencia, pero no el voltaje.

Leé sobre esos temas, que no son difíciles y te van a ayudar a no quemar más transistores (ni otras cosas). Y si los quemás a pesar de todo, vas a entender el porqué.
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 24, 2008)

AAHHHGGGGGG !

leerlos me da calambre   

1 -- no vieron el primer dibujo ? el primero de lo primero de lo primero .
si solo pone un pote entre + y la base del transistor seguro que en algun momento sus dedos frustrados y curiosos giraron hacia minimo .............  
para eso se suele calcular y poner una R fija minima.......
nunca les paso ?
es inevitable.......como tener a una mina dormida en la cama , luego de que tomo el somnifero..estan solos y el escote se abre............tocan o no tocan ?

bueno, un pote que esta directo a + y la base del T en una configuracion emisor comun es igual:
inevitable que los dedos hagan lio.

2 ------- para alimentar el ventiklador tienes que usar un transformador , no ?
SII (me diras) 
y quieres regular la velocidad ?
SII me diras de nuevo , sino para que estoy aqui salame (me diras) .
y digo yo......para que andar disipando la energia que edesperdician , necesitas variar cuantos fans ?
decime la verdad, 
cuantos por cada transformador ?

por que si es uno o 2 por regulacion te sale mas barato una fuente china buena variable, viste la perilla de tension ?
3v -.4,5v...6v...9v.....12v.........
bueno, adivinen e que hace .


a uds. les encanta prender el soldador, faloperos de resina.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 24, 2008)

Muy bueno fernandob es un poco duro tu comentario pero se entiende bastante bien jajaja, otra manera de hacer esto en con un rheobus yo lo hice y tuve buenos resultados jej aca ta http://www.overclockers.cl/guias/54...abricar-un-rheobus-by-daninec-revisite/1.html


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2008)

Fernandob, no sé muy bien por dónde viene el palo, pero me parece que me toca a mí también, aunque no termino de entender...

Sólo una cosa: Si conectás el colector y la base (eso es la resistencia variable en el mínimo), simplemente hacés un diodo con el transistor, y como la corriente le alcanza al 337 para manejar ese fan...
El problema está en la disipación, que no le alcanza para los puntos cercanos a la caída de 1/2 V+ (6V en este caso) en el transistor.
Para eso es la R fija mínima, para que al estar en esa zona crítica, haya una parte de la caída en la R y el resto en el transistor, salvándole la vida con la potencia. Pero te limita la máxima velocidad del motor, esa es la contra.
Y sí, estamos de acuerdo en que es un sistema ineficiente, pero eso no es energía que desperdicia un sistema mío.

Por mí, si alguien tiene ganas de quemar transistores, que lo haga. Y que de todo eso saque alguna conclusión.
Son criterios distintos los nuestros, por más que tenemos puntos de contacto. No quiero entrar en una discusión, así que pido perdón si es que dije algo que te ofendió o molestó.
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 25, 2008)

hola san cacho.....yo leo lo tecnico y respondo..a veces parecen chicos que se van por las nubes, otras veces parecen vendedores de materiales electricos que tiran componentes cual oferta .

PERO NO ME TIRO CONTRA NADIE, no suelo hacerlo personal........y menos contra ti ..........si a veces contra algunos papanatas que se meten en el foro para que les hagan el circuito "de arriba" .

+ ----diodo base emisor ..masa......
si no hay nada en el medio es un corto solo limitado por la misma fuente , la data dice la Ibmax.
no tiene que ver con la potencia .

no dijiste nada que me molesto y no tire nada hacia ti, no te tomes las cosas a pecho , hace como karapalida che !    te mando un abrazo    y si alguna vez nos vemos te invito una cervecita o gaseosa........(no doy para cosas mas fuertes) .......

PD.: alguien sabe como hacer para que llueva ?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 25, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> PD.: alguien sabe como hacer para que llueva ?



Claro, esparciendo nitrato de plata desde una avioneta.

http://www.fag.es/lluviaartificial/lluviaartificial_pda.htm

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2008)

OK, todo olvidado.
Lo de la cerveza... te tomo la palabra. Pero que sea negra. Yo pago la segunda ronda.
La tercera... vemos.



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> + ----diodo base emisor ..masa......
> si no hay nada en el medio es un corto


El asunto es que SI hay algo en el medio: el motor. Está en letra bastante chiquita la indicación. No es fácil de ver a golpe de vista, a mí también me llamó la atención hasta que lo ví bien.

En eso de la lluvia... Estamos todos iguales en este país, parece...
¿Quién tiene una avioneta?

Saludos, una Stout y... ¿vos qué tomás?


----------



## fernandob (Nov 25, 2008)

je ! ops: 
mira que soy de escribir primero y mirar despues........pero que cosa, yo siempre uso config. emisor comun .....no esa .

y si, aqui esta jodida la cosa , capital federal.........muertos de calor , por suerte ya casi termina el verano , no ?  

yo no se, perome parece este verano como querer cruzar el desierto.....ya estoy muerto y me dicen que ni empece aun.

andres:
no sabia que se podia, mira vos , solo me falta la avioneta.el nitrato no importa, encima de plata ....ya con la avioneta sola me escapo a alguna parte y listo.

bueno, hasta mañana, me voy cantando:
que llueva..que llueva...la vieja esta en la cueva


----------

